# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Pellets για κοκατιλ!!

## dennis skarmoutsos

Όπως είχα διαβάσει εδώ , σε ένα άρθρο ότι το pellet μπορεί να καλύψει το 80% της διατροφής του παπαγαλου,και έχω να ρωτήσω τα εξής
1ον. Αν ταιζω το κοκατιλ 5 ημέρες pellet και δύο σπόρους ,χρειάζονται τα φρούτα και αν ναι πόσες φορές την εβδομάδα ??
2ον παίρνει όλες τις βιταμίνες και πρωτεΐνη από τα pellets?
3ον πως θα μπορέσω να του αλλάξω την Διατροφή από σπόρους σε pellets?
4ον. Ποια εταιρείες είναι καλές όσων αναφορά τα pellets και από που μπορώ να τις προμηθευτώ στην Αθήνα (οποίος γνωρίζει μπορεί να μου στείλει πμ,λόγω που δεν επιτρέπεται η δημοσίευση ονομάτων εδώ !!!)

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

*Pellets για παπαγάλους ; με φρέσκα αγνά υλικά ,ναι !*

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλημέρα !!!  :Jumping0011: 
Γιατί σκέφτεσαι να δίνεις στον παπαγάλο σου pellet και να μην του παρέχεις σπόρια-λαχανικά και αυγοτροφή ? 
Οι εταιρίες λένε πως το πουλάκι που τρέφεται με  pellet παίρνει ότι χρειάζεται για να είναι υγιές , το καταπόσο ισχύει και δεν είναι "επιχειρήματα" για πώληση εκείνοι το ξέρουν ... 
Αν αποφασίσεις να του αλλάξεις την διατροφή θα σου συνιστούσα να μην του σταματήσεις τα σπόρια ... ! 
Τα κοκατιλ τρώνε περίπου 2 κουταλιές της σούπας σπόρια καθημερινά , οπότε αν θες θα μπορούσες να του δίνεις 1.5 κουταλιά σπόρια και σε ένα άλλο σκεύος να εχεις 0.5 κουταλιά pellet ! 
Οι περισσότεροι συστήνουν τα Harrison's και στην Ελλάδα δε γνωρίζω αν πουλάνε , μόνο με online Παραγγελία ! Θα σου πουν όσοι τα χρησιμοποιούν ...
Πάντως αν θες να ενισχύσεις την διατροφή του κοκατιλ σου πέραν της διατροφής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel που προτείνουμε θα μπορούσες παράλληλα με τους σπόρους-χορταρικά & αυγοτροφή να ετοιμάσεις εσύ Pellets  με φρέσκα αγνά υλικά   χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πάρεις την ξηρά τροφή ! 

Βρήκα τα εξής "συστατικά" των pellet ξηράς τροφής , δε ξέρω αν είναι αυτά (μάλλον αυτά είναι) και δυστυχώς αυτή η "γενικότητα" στους όρους είναι ύποπτη .. αν δε ξέρεις ακριβώς τι τρώει το κοκατιλ σου τότε καλύτερα να μην το πάρεις ...  :winky: 
Δημητριακά 
Σπόροι (ελάχιστοι πυρήνες αραχίδων 10%) 
Φρούτα (ελάχιστοι νωποί καρποί 5%) 
Φυτικά πρωτεϊνικά αποσπάσματα 
Παράγωγα φυτικής προέλευσης 
Ζάχαρες 
Μεταλλεύματα 
L-λυσίνη 
Methionine 
Extr. Schidigera Yucca 
Fructo-ολιγοσακχαρίτες 
Βιταμίνες 
Ιχνοστοιχεία
Ακατέργαστη πρωτεΐνη 14 % 
Ακατέργαστο λίπος 16 % 
Ακατέργαστη τέφρα 4.5 % 
Ακατέργαστη ίνα 3.5 % 
Ασβέστιο 0.9 % 
Φώσφορος 0.6 % 
Μαγνήσιο 0.15 % 
Νάτριο 0.2 % 
Λυζίνη 0.75 % 
Methionine 0.30 % 
Θρεονίνη 0.50 % 
Tryptophan 0.13 % 
Βιταμίνη Α 12.000 IU/kg 
Βιταμίνη D3 1.200 IU/kg 
Βιταμίνη Ε 30 mg/$l*kg 
Βιταμίνη Κ 1.2 mg/$l*kg 
Βιταμίνη B1 1.5 mg/$l*kg 
Βιταμίνη B2 8 mg/$l*kg 
Βιταμίνη B3 12.5 mg/$l*kg 
Βιταμίνη B6 3 mg/$l*kg

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Απ'οσο γνωριζω το υπολοιπο 20% ειναι λαχανικα/φρουτα και οχι σποροι. Επισης ειναι λαθος η τακτιτη που περιγραφεις. Δε θα του δινεις 5 μερες πελλετ και 2 σπορους. Αντιθετα θα τους δινεις καθε μερα απ'ολα στις αναλογιες που χρειαζεται. Θεωρητικα τις παιρνει αν και υπαρχουν καποιοι (γκουχου γκουχου jk21 γκουχου γκουχου) που το αμφισβητουν. Παντως γι αυτο το λογο δε τα αφηνεις παραπανω απο 1 μερα και η συσκευασια πρεπει να καταναλωνεται εντος 2 μηνων απο το ανοιγμα της. Στην Ελλαδα τα μονα αξιολογα pellet που κυκλοφουν ειναι τα Harrison's τα οποια ειναι απο οργανικα συστατικα, χωρις συντηρητικα και προσθετα και μπορεις να τα βρεις σε καναδυο σημεια στην Αθηνα. Αυτα χρησιμοποιω κ γω απο το καλοκαιρι μετα απο συσταση πτηνιατρου. Στο εξωτερικο υπαρχουν κι αλλες εταιρειες με καλα προιοντα αλλα δυστυχως στην Ελλαδα τα υπολοιπα που κυκλοφουν εχουν περιεργα προσθετα, ζαχαρη, κτλ. Καλυτερα δλδ να προτιμησεις μονο σπορους παρα αυτα. Την μεταβαση την πραγματοποιησα σταδιακα. Ξεκινας με ενα μικρο ποσοστο πελλετ στο μιγμα της τροφης και σταδιακα το αυξανεις μεχρι οτου φτασεις στο ζητουμενο ποσοστο.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εν τω μεταξυ εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα γιατι ειναι τοσο ενοχοποιημενα τα πελλετ στην Ελλαδα. Τα πελλετ δεν ειναι ενα εμπορικο τεχνασμα των εταιρειων. Αυτες ελεγχουν ουτως ή αλλως την αγορα με τα μιγματα σπορων γιατι λοιπον να μπουν στη διαδικασια να αναπτυξουν προιοντα με πελλετ; Η αναγκη αυτη δημιουργηθηκε επειτα απο δεκαετιες ερευνων και εμπειριας εκτροφης στο εξωτερικο οπου ειχε γινει προφανες οτι το σχημα σπορια/λαχανικα/φρουτα/αυγο δεν ειναι αρκετο. Πριν λιγο καιρο ειχα ανεβασει ενα βιντεο με παπαγαλους μακαω που τρωνε λασπη γιατι το πλουσιο οικοσυστημα του αμαζονιου σε σπορια/λαχανικα/φρουτα/πρωτεινη δεν αρκουσε! Αυτη λοιπον την αναγκη εμεις στο σπιτι πως θα την καλυψουμε; Εκει λοιπον ερχονται τα πελλετ τα οποια μπορουν να δωσουν μια ολοκληρωμενη διατροφη στα πτηνα. Ωστοσο Ελλαδα με την μηδενικη εμπειρια εκτροφης παπαγαλων συνεχιζουμε να λεμε τα δικα μας και να βλεπουμε συνομωσιες παντου. Ειναι νομιζω ο φοβος που χαρακτηριζει την επαρχια σε κατι καινουργιο και διαφορετικο. Διανοειται κανεις να ταισει το σκυλο/γατα του πλεον κατι διαφορετικο απο καλης ποιοτητας κροκετα;;; Ετσι πιστευω σε μερικα χρονια θα καμφθουν οι φοβοι μας και καθιερωθουν τα πελλετ και στα πτηνα.

----------


## dennis skarmoutsos

ευχαριστώ πολυ και κάτι ακόμα ,δηλαδή πόση αναλογία θα του παρέχω αν αποφασίσω να τον ταίζω και pellet (τα είδα λογω ενος άρθρου που ειχε ομιλία μια πτηνίατρου),δλδ ποσο σπορους ,pellet και λαχανικα??

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Η δικια μου πτηνιατρος μου ειχε πει για 80%-20%. Αλλα νομιζω το καλυτερο ειναι να μιλησεις με πτηνιατρο για τις αναγκες του δικου σου πτηνου.

----------


## ringneck

> Εν τω μεταξυ εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα γιατι ειναι τοσο ενοχοποιημενα τα πελλετ στην Ελλαδα.


δεν είναι μονο στη ελλάδα είναι παντού....
τ "πελετ" είναι μπισκοτάκια π είναι βουτηγμένα μέσα σε συμπληρώματα διατροφής σαν αυτ π ρίχνουμε στ νερό....

η συστηματική χρήση k των 2 δημιουργούν διαφοά προβήματα...

στ εξωτερικό σαν πρόγραμμα διατροφής έχουν τ gloop

*gloop?*εγώ προσωπικά επειδή δεν έχω t χρόνο για μαγειρέματα τους δίνω 
φρέσκα λαχανικά/φρούτα  πρωί,μεσημέρι k πριν κοιμηθούν 
σπόρια συνεχεια στις ταΐστρες 
k αβγόψωμό 1-2 φορες t βδομάδα 
ανάλογα την περίοδο ίσος βάλω 1-2 φόρε t βδομάδα κάποιο συμπλήρωμα γ ασβέστιο/"πτερορια"

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τα πελλετ δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με μπισκοτακια...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τι διαφορά έχουν τα μπισκοτάκια στην τροφή και τι τα pellet ?  :Confused0006: 
Ρωτάω γιατί στις τροφές σπόρων που έχει μπισκοτάκια συνήθως η σύνθεση τους είναι ίδια με αυτή των pellet , είναι βιταμινούχα με φρούτα-λαχανικά και αυγό ! 
Οπότε  ποια η διαφορά Αλέξανδρε γτ μου φαίνεται περίεργο  ::

----------


## ringneck

φιλε μ κολλας σ λεπτομέρειες..
όπως κ ν τ πεις ότι k αν είναι
δεν κάνουν για διατροφή..αν st πουλάκι t αρέσουν k t τρώει δίνε σαν λιχουδιά όχι συνεχεια...









Why Food Is Better Than Pellets
                  By Alicia McWatters, Ph.D.                                               "PROVIDE COMPLETE, BALANCED NUTRITION TO  ALL OF YOUR FEATHERED FRIENDS BY SERVING A PELLETED BIRD FEED" This is  what many of the advertisements are saying. We are told that all the  essential nutrients our birds will ever need are to be found in a bag or  canister, and by simply pouring these crunchy morsels into our birds’  feed bowls, we’ve done our jobs as good bird owners. And many of us are  happy because we think we’re providing our pet birds with 100%  nutrition. But we have been deceived.                   All of the known vitamins and minerals might be  there in the pelleted diets, but that doesn’t necessarily mean they’re  doing our birds much good. Commercial feed makers would like you to  believe that our birds’ bodies can’t tell the difference between  synthetic nutrients and nutrients in food. The reasoning goes something  like this, "Synthetic vitamins are manufactured to produce the same  chemicals that a vitamin is made of, so our birds’ bodies can’t tell the  difference." We’re also told: "Don’t feed too many fresh foods like  fruits and vegetables: they are not nearly as healthy as a perfectly  balanced pelleted feed and may upset its delicate balance." With my busy  schedule, I wish this were true. Let me tell you I say this:
                   NUTRIENTS, SYNTHETIC VERSUS REAL
                    Synthetic nutrients are not the same as those from  foods, and our birds’ bodies CAN tell the difference. An example:  Vitamin C is known as a chemical called ascorbic acid. But, when Dr.  Svent Gyorgyi first isolated ascorbic acid as a cure for scurvy, an  interesting thing occurred: isolated ascorbic acid did not completely  cure scurvy, but only lessened its effect. Later when vitamin C in the  crude (raw) form from peppers was used, it cured scurvy completely. What  was the difference? The difference was that ascorbic acid in food is  always found with a class of compounds called bioflavonoids, which  scientists have confirmed are necessary to completely cure scurvy.
                   Bioflavonoids do more than just prevent scurvy.  They are a phytochemical that has important biological functions. They  are antioxidant compounds that protect our birds from free radical  damage and cancer. These natural substances also have anti-inflammatory  and anti-allergenic properties that may help arthritic conditions, as  well as boost immunity.
                   There are also needed trace element-containing  enzymes found in vitamin C in food. One of these is ascorbate oxidase, a  copper containing enzyme that catalyzes the oxidation of ascorbic acid  at a physiological pH that makes ascorbic acid effective in the body as  an antioxidant. Another important enzyme is tyrosinase, which supplies  organic copper needed in the body for lymphocyte function and other  purposes. There are other co-nutrients found with vitamin C and some we  don’t even know about yet.
                   These co-nutrients are required to make vitamin C  an effective protective agent against disease. Ascorbic acid alone has  limited value in the body. Ascorbic acid is just one compound out of a  number of nutrients that are found together in food and are known  collectively as vitamin C. They work together synergistically.
                   What applies to vitamin C applies to ALL vitamins.  Vitamins in nature are never isolated in pure crystalline states. They  are always found in combination with proteins, trace element-containing  enzymes, and other substances in a complex of nutrients.
                   Nature put all of those nutrients together in food  for a very good reason– they are ALL needed to work together to protect  us from disease. There is a biological difference between natural and  synthetic sources of vitamins.
                   BIRDS AND VITAMIN C
                    Since birds are known to synthesize vitamin C in  sufficient amounts, many feel it is not necessary in their diets. We  have noticed that in times of stress, and that includes at breeding  times, our birds consume larger amounts of foods containing this  vitamin; thus, we feel it to be especially useful at these times. Also, a  bird may have a dysfunction of the enzyme that produces vitamin C;  therefore, individual requirements may vary. Vitamin C is known to  prevent C. Albicans, viral and various bacterial infections. Some  factors which deplete vitamin from the body are: stress, air pollution,  cortisone, antihistamines and tetracyclines. A deficiency may cause  anemia, poor digestion, decreased resistance to infections, stress, bone  and joint disorders, and dry skin and feathers. Vitamin C is found in  citrus fruits, berries, green leafy vegetables, potatoes, tomatoes,  peppers, garlic and most fresh uncooked fruits and vegetables.
                   Vitamin C therapy may help with allergies, high  cholesterol, sinusitis, diabetes, gout, heart disease, cataracts, cancer  prevention and kidney disorders. Vitamin C is a natural  anti-inflammatory, antihistamine, antioxidant and anti-stress nutrient.  It assists in collagen production, iron absorption, red blood cell  formation, proper function of the adrenal glands, burn and wound  healing, and it boosts immune system function. The absorption of iron  and calcium are increased by adequate intake of vitamin C. Foods high in  vitamin C work as antioxidants which help free the body of the daily  toxins (unavoidable in some cases) which are in our air, water, some  foods, radiation, toxic metals, stress and other harmful environmental  conditions (known as "free radicals") which can cause damage to our  birds’ health.
                   BIOFLAVONOIDS
                    Bioflavonoids are nutrients which are not  synthesized by the body and must be obtained in the diet. There are many  different bioflavonoids, including hesperidin, quercetin, rutin, and  they are sometimes referred to as vitamin P. Bioflavonoids possess  antioxidant, anti-inflammatory and anti-allergenic capabilities, and  they often occur with vitamin C in fruits and vegetables, as they work  in conjunction with vitamin C to enhance its absorption. Bioflavonoids  are found in the pulp and white grind just beneath the peel of citrus  fruits, along with cherries, blackberries, blueberries, apricots,  grapes, peppers, soybeans, garlic and buckwheat. Bioflavonoids may be  helpful for reducing pain, healing bruises and protecting the structure  of the capillaries. They have been known to possess antibacterial  properties, as well as to aid in the prevention of cataracts and cancer.
                   In the case of vitamin E (tocopherol), the dextro  form occurs in nature in foods, such as nuts, seeds, grains, legumes and  vegetables— and is the form that is highly usable and biologically  active in the body. Synthetic vitamin E is found in the levo form of  tocopherol (listed as dl-tocopherol), and it is only partially usable in  the body, meaning that the unusable portion is eliminated.
                   ADVERSE REACTIONS
                    An interesting phenomenon is sometimes seen in  clinical work. Treatments with high doses of synthetic vitamins, such as  synthetic ascorbic acid and B-1 (thiamine), will cause adverse  reactions, while naturally derived vitamins at the same dosage cause no  harm. The body’s biological response to synthetic vitamins can be very  different from its response to the natural vitamin containing all the  synergies. That is because vitamins in the chemically isolated form  often don’t function as vitamins, but more like drugs. It is the  abnormally high levels that can induce toxicity similar to the way a  drug can.
                   One of the biggest myths today concerning food is  that we can make food healthy by enriching or fortifying it with  synthetic vitamins, minerals, amino acids and so forth after the natural  nutrients have been removed. Grains lose an average of 75% or more of  their vitamin and mineral content after the germ and bran are removed in  the processing and refining procedures. Grains also lose their vitamin  B6, vitamin E, magnesium, copper, zinc, manganese and chromium during  processing. The germ and bran content are the most nutritious parts of  grains, and they are thrown away. Of the thirty known nutrients removed,  usually only around four are added back in synthetically. These  synthetic nutrients are NOT the same as the nutrients nature produces  and, in some cases, they may be virtually useless to our birds’ bodies.  We are left with a fractional feed, an inferior product.
                   The way our birds are supposed to get their  nutrients is in the form that nature provides...whole fruits,  vegetables, grains, and so forth. Living food provides minerals in  organic form, biologically combined with special proteins (enzymes and  amino acids) that allow the body to utilize them properly.
                   Beyond proper utilization, many trace minerals are  toxic, if our birds eat them in inorganic form. Zinc can be toxic as an  inorganic chemical, such as from zinc-coated toy parts, galvanized  hardware cloth, or supplemented zinc (ie..zinc oxide), but it is a  necessary and very important nutrient in food. Elemental copper is  considered a heavy metal; but if a bird absorbs too much, it can be  poisoned. Iodine can be poisonous in its elemental form, but is also  essential in food.
                   It is quite remarkable how nature converts  something that’s toxic to our birds in an inorganic form–to a safe  organic form–nutrients in food. Your Grey can never be harmed from the  trace minerals in food because nature balances the elements out and  gives them to our birds in the form their bodies can safely use.
                   In the case of selenium, the organic form is  selenoamino acids, such as L-selenomethionine. In this form, it is  assimilated into the tissues readily and is useful as an antioxidant and  is easily tolerated at levels where inorganic forms would show  toxicity. Inorganic selenium compounds, such as sodium selenite, while  much better than elemental selenium, become toxic in much smaller  amounts than with selenoamino acids and are assimilated into the tissues  poorly.
                   The same holds true for other inorganic compounds  of minerals. They include calcium carbonate as a calcium source and  ferrous sulfate as an iron source. They are much easier to make than  organic forms and cost less. None of the inorganic forms have the  biological activity of the organic forms found in food. There is a major  difference between organic minerals found in living plants and the  inorganic minerals found in rocks.
                   SUPPLEMENTS
                    I think of pellets as a supplement, rather than a  food, similar to taking a multi-vitamin/mineral pill. Multi-supplements  always omit nutrients that are known to be essential and nutrients which  are not yet known. Look at the form in which the nutrients in pellets  occur. Most use inorganic minerals and synthetic vitamins that have  limited value in the body. Also, many of these nutrients don’t break  down in a period of time that enables our Greys to absorb the vitamins  and minerals they are consuming in these diets. So they pass right  through the system unabsorbed and as a result, a deficiency may occur.  Because these diets are concentrated, it’s very easy to get far more of  certain nutrients than is actually required by the body. And as with any  supplement, you never know how much your bird really needs as each Grey  is biologically and genetically unique; therefore, dietary requirements  will vary.
                   Finally, how do you know your bird is getting what  it says on the label of a fabricated feed? The nutrients in these  products are subject to the same losses as they are in food. If vitamins  have been sitting around at room temperature for a while since  manufacture, they can decompose into unusable and even toxic forms.
                   THE END RESULT
                    The end result to all of this is that your bird’s  body may have a big job of eliminating the vitamins and minerals it  doesn’t need, because it’s getting either excessive amounts or amounts  in a form it can’t utilize, and this elimination involves enzymes. While  it is true that vitamins and minerals are coenzymes, they are not the  enzyme itself, and the enzymes will be helped very little by the excess  or unusable forms of vitamins and minerals. The excess or unusable forms  of vitamins and minerals act in the body like drugs and have to be  expelled continuously. This constant use of the body’s enzymes for the  elimination of unneeded or unusable nutrients taxes the body’s enzyme  system. Anything that depletes your body of enzymes is detrimental to  good health.
                   It’s one thing if one chooses to feed a pelleted  diet because they simply don’t want to take the time to feed a  well-balanced fresh food diet and acknowledges that it is inferior to a  fresh diet. But is quite another issue when one feeds a pelleted diet  because they think it is superior to a varied fresh diet. IT IS NOT!!!
                   It is my belief that feeding a daily ration of a  fabricated feed does not support optimum health for our birds. If you  feed a manufactured diet, just remember that it is NO substitute for the  whole natural foods.
All rights reserved. No part of this article may be reproduced in any form or by any means, without permission of the author.



http://www.africangreys.com/articles...on/pellets.htm

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τα μπισκοτακια ειναι bakery products που παιζει να τα χουν βουτηξει σε κανα συμπληρωμα. Τα πελλετ παραγονται απο σπορους/λαχανικα/συμπληρωματα με τη διαδικασια της ψυχρης εκθλιψης. Ειναι η ιδια διαδικασια η οποια χρησιμοποιειται για την παραγωγη ανωτατης ποιοτητας ελαιολαδων. Ειναι κοστοβορα μεθοδος αλλα διατηρει απολυτα ολα τα θρεπτικα συστατικα. Γι αυτο και ειναι λαθος και παραπλανητικος  ο ορος πελετ και εχω επιμεινει πολλες φορες να τα λεω κροκετες. Τα πελλετ παραγονται απο πιεση σε υψηλη θερμοκρασια σε αντιθεση με τη ψυχρη εκθλιψη που ειναι...ψυχρη, χωρις χημικη επεξεργασια. Αν δειτε ας πουμε στο σαιτ της Harrison's πουθενα δεν αναφερονται ως πελλετ, παρα μονο ως formula. Σιγουρα υπαρχουν και κακης ποιοτητας πελλετ. Ομως διαπιστωνω οτι υπαρχει πολυ παραπληροφορηση σχετικα με το θεμα και απο κει νομιζω προκυπτουν ολες αυτες φημες και οι παρερμηνειες.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Φιλε Σπυρο, αυτο το τσουβαλιασμα που κανεις ειναι που δημιουργει τετοιου ειδους παρερμηνειες...

----------


## ringneck

[QUOTE=ringneck;733793]
                    I think of pellets as a supplement, rather than a  food, similar to taking a multi-vitamin/mineral pill. Multi-supplements  always omit nutrients that are known to be essential and nutrients which  are not yet known. Look at the form in which the nutrients in pellets  occur. Most use inorganic minerals and synthetic vitamins that have  limited value in the body. Also, many of these nutrients don’t break  down in a period of time that enables our Greys to absorb the vitamins  and minerals they are consuming in these diets. So they pass right  through the system unabsorbed and as a result, a deficiency may occur.  Because these diets are concentrated, it’s very easy to get far more of  certain nutrients than is actually required by the body. And as with any  supplement, you never know how much your bird really needs as each Grey  is biologically and genetically unique; therefore, dietary requirements  will vary.
                   Finally, how do you know your bird is getting what  it says on the label of a fabricated feed? The nutrients in these  products are subject to the same losses as they are in food. If vitamins  have been sitting around at room temperature for a while since  manufacture, they can decompose into unusable and even toxic forms.
                   THE END RESULT
                    The end result to all of this is that your bird’s  body may have a big job of eliminating the vitamins and minerals it  doesn’t need, because it’s getting either excessive amounts or amounts  in a form it can’t utilize, and this elimination involves enzymes. While  it is true that vitamins and minerals are coenzymes, they are not the  enzyme itself, and the enzymes will be helped very little by the excess  or unusable forms of vitamins and minerals. The excess or unusable forms  of vitamins and minerals act in the body like drugs and have to be  expelled continuously. This constant use of the body’s enzymes for the  elimination of unneeded or unusable nutrients taxes the body’s enzyme  system. Anything that depletes your body of enzymes is detrimental to  good health.
                   It’s one thing if one chooses to feed a pelleted  diet because they simply don’t want to take the time to feed a  well-balanced fresh food diet and acknowledges that it is inferior to a  fresh diet. But is quite another issue when one feeds a pelleted diet  because they think it is superior to a varied fresh diet. IT IS NOT!!!
                   It is my belief that feeding a daily ration of a  fabricated feed does not support optimum health for our birds. If you  feed a manufactured diet, just remember that it is NO substitute for the  whole natural foods.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

H πλειοψηφια της βιβλιογραφια ειναι σαφως υπερ των κροκετων. Ο καθενας μπορει να κανει την ερευνα του και να αποφασισει.

----------


## ringneck

oki σ λέω ότι έχεις δίκιο ....
μετά από αυτ τ χαμό π είχε γίνει πιο παλιά μ τις ζωοτροφές κροκέτες/σκόνες/κτλ με όλο t σκουπιδομάνι k πεθαμένα ζώα π τ βάζανε στ κιμαδομηχανή k σ λέγανε τροφή ποιότητας..

μετά από αυτ 
θα έπαιρνες οτιδήποτε "μπισκοτοκροκετα" η όπως θες για t ζώα σ?

θυμάμαι 1 video π είχα πετύχει fb το τι γίνετε στ "εργοστάσια" "κρεατοκλοσοπουλν"...
π πεταγαν όλα t πληγωμένα μικρά  ζωντανά στη μηχανή t κύμα για ν t κάνουν τροφή...

π ξέρεις ότι δεν καταλήγουν k μέσα στ "πελετ"?
ο κάθε έμπορος κατεβάζει ποιότητα γ οικονομία..
μπορεί ν σ λέει φυτική προέλευση k ν είναι ζωική...

εδώ t "φυτικό" βούτυρο π τρώμε εμείς π λέει k ο παπας φάτε είναι νηστίσιμο αν t ζεστάνεις κάθεται t γάλα κάτω k πάνω t βούτυρο...
k η συσκευασία λέει φυτικό....

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τι σχεση εχουν αυτα που λες; Συγκρινεις ανομοια πραματα. Οπως ξαναπα υπαρχουν καλης και κακης ποιοτητας πελλετ, καλης και κακης ποιοτητας μιγματα σπορων, καλης και κακης ποιοτητας λαχανικα και φρουτα. Οπως δε θα παρεις καποιο μιγμα σπορων που εχει μεσα περιεργα προσθετα ετσι δε θα προτιμησεις και καποιο αμφιλεγομενο πελλετ. Οπως υπαρχουν κακης ποιοτητας ελαιολαδα που ειναι χημικα επεξεργασμενα και νοθευμενα ετσι υπαρχουν και αριστης ποιοτητας. Δε γινεται να συγκρινεις ενα κακο προιον με ενα καλο. Δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα μας.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Άρα οι τρεις απόψεις που επικρατούν είναι να δώσουμε κροκέτες ανεπιφύλακτα , να μη δώσουμε μιας και "γενικοτητα" στα συστατικά είναι ύποπτη για άγνωστης προέλευσης συστατικά και τέλος η άποψη να δώσουμε κροκέτες συμπληρωματικα είτε σαν επιβράβευση είτε σαν μεζές όχι σαν κύριο γεύμα ! 

Προσωπικά σαν Μάριος πιθανόν να έδινα σαν επιβράβευση ή απλά συμπληρωματικα ... δε ξέρω είμαι ευχαριστημενος προς το παρόν με αυτά που τρώνε τα κοκατιλ μου ,  μέχρι τότε διαβάζω και ενημερώνομαι για τις κροκέτες!  
Αλέξανδρε η Ρίκο έχει εμφανίσει κάποια αλλαγή μετά τη μετάβαση της στις κροκέτες ? Είναι βελτιωμένη η όψη της ?

----------


## ringneck

> . Ειναι κοστοβορα μεθοδος αλλα διατηρει απολυτα ολα τα θρεπτικα συστατικα.






> μετά από αυτ τ χαμό π είχε γίνει πιο παλιά μ τις ζωοτροφές  κροκέτες/σκόνες/κτλ με όλο t σκουπιδομάνι k πεθαμένα ζώα π τ βάζανε στ  κιμαδομηχανή k σ λέγανε τροφή ποιότητας..
> 
> μετά από αυτ 
> θα έπαιρνες οτιδήποτε "μπισκοτοκροκετα" η όπως θες για t ζώα σ?









> Τι σχεση εχουν αυτα που λες; Συγκρινεις ανομοια πραματα.




φιλε μ είναι εμπόριο k όλη θέλουν κέρδος δεν τους νοιάζει ούτε η υγεία ούτε τίποτα γ τ πουλάκια


για μένα πάντως t "πελετ" είναι μπισκότα με συμπληρώματα όπως αυτ π βάζουμε στ νερό...

----------


## ringneck

έκανα μια αναζήτηση σ 1 forum π παρακολουθώ στ εξωτερικό.... η απάντηση είναι εξής...



από το τίποτα κλ είναι κ τ "πελετ"...


k απότι βλέπω σ όλα t forum υπάρχει αυτ οι μισοί υπέρ οι μισοί κατά...




*Re: seed to pellets* by *Harpmaker* » Sun Sep 13, 2015 2:31 am 
  			 			First off, pellets aren't necessarily best.   Most vets do recommend them, because they are as easy as seeds and much  better than nothing but seeds.  


However, pellets are drier than anything  birds eat in the wild, and you can't get a good analysis of what is in  them.  



I feed my birds "gloop"-cooked whole grains, white beans, and  vegetables; and "chop" a mixture of raw and cooked produce.  


There are  several recipes on this site that you can search for.  This is served in  the morning, and around an hour before sunset I remove it and put in a  good seed mix for dinner.  I remove the seed mix when I put the bird to  bed at sunset.

But in any case, babies need soft food for a  while.  Even if your breeder believes the bird to be weaned, it is  normal for very young birds to regress on their weaning as a reaction to  the stress of a new home.  Human baby food will work. Only use the  vegetables and fruit.  

If you want to switch from just seeds to  something else(recommended), the general method is to mix the seeds they  are used to with what you want them to eat instead, whether pellets or  gloop.  Gradually reduce the amount of seed until the bird is eating  only the new food.

We have other members that can give you more details, but this should get you started.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Σπυρο για μια ακομα φορα θα σου πω οτι αφορισμοι τυπου "ολοι θελουν κερδος...δεν τους νοιαζει η υγεια" ειναι γενικευσεις τυπου "οι δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι ειναι τεμπεληδες" και ουδεμια σχεση εχουν με την πραγματικοτητα. Επισης δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως δεν μπορεις να κατανοησεις τη διαφορα μεταξυ εννοιων και πρακτικων και επιμενεις να τα αποκαλεις μπισκοτα. Τα μπισκοτα ειναι bakery products. Οι κροκετες οπως οι Harrison' περιεχουνβιολογικα υλικα οπως Hulled Grey Millet, *Ground Hull-less Barley, *Ground Soybeans, *Ground  Yellow Corn, *Ground Shelled Peanuts, *Ground Shelled Sunflower Seeds,  *Ground Green Peas, *Ground Lentils, *Ground Toasted Oat Groats, *Ground  Rice. Αν δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις τη διαφορα δεν μπορω να κανω κατι παραπανω. Μπορεις τουλαχιστον να συμμετεχεις πιο εποικοδομητικα στην κουβεντα και αντι να εκτοξευεις αφορισμους να μας πειες για παραδειγμα τα θετικα του gloop και γιατι να το επιλεξω. Γιατι για παραδειγμα μιλαει για μαγειρεμα σπορων και λαχανικων; Αυτο ειναι κατι πρωτακουστο για μενα- εχω μαθει πως ο,τι δινουμε στα πουλια μας πρεπει να ειναι ωμο (περα απο το αυγο).

Μαριε ελπιζω να σου καλυψα την απορια σχετικα με τη διαφορα κροκετων-μπισκοτων. Προσωπικα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος. Οι κουτσουλιες του Ρικο ειναι καλυτερες απο ποτε. Ειναι σταθερα καλοσχηματισμενες και με καλο χρωμα (πανε εκεινα που αμα φαει λιγο παραπανω μπροκολο θα κανει διαρροια). Επισης και ο Ρικο φαινεται ευδιαθετος και ενεργητικος και νομιζω η πτερροροια που περασαμε τωρα το Σεπτεμβρη ηταν η πιο συντομη και ανωδυνη μεχρι τωρα. Τελος δεν εχει παρουσιαστει κανενα προβλημα στη φαση που περναμε με τα αυγουλακια. Ουτε δυστοκιες, τα αυγα ερχονται στην ωρα τους καθε 2 μερες, ειναι καλοσχηματισμενα.

----------


## jk21

Ντενη τις θεσεις μου ( με επιχειρηματα )  πανω στην χρηση των pellets ,μπορεις να τις δεις αναλυτικα εδω

*Σκέψεις πάνω στη χρήση των pellets σαν βασική διατροφή αντί σπόρων και φρούτων*Αν αποφασισεις να γυρισεις τη διαιτα των πουλιων σου σε pellet ,να ξερεις οτι τα χορταρικα δεν τα αντικαθιστα τιποτα οσο αφορα τα ενζυμα που εχουν ως αψητες τροφες .Τα ενζυμα ειναι καταλυτες για την σωστη απορροφηση των τροφων .Δεν πεθαινει ενα πουλι χωρις ενζυμα ,αλλα οι τροφες που του δινονται με τα ενζυμα εχουν μεγαλυτερη απορροφηση ως προς τα θρεπτικα συστατικα τους 

Οταν πας να γυρισεις τη διαιτα απο μια τροφη σε μια αλλη , κοβεις σταδιακα μια μορφη παροχης συγκεκριμενων θρεπτικων συστατικων και αυξανεις τα pellet .Tα χορταρικα αν θες να τα κοψεις ντε και καλα  ,δεν ειναι αυτα που θα καλυψουν τις αναγκες σε πρωτεινη αν τα πουλια δεν τρωνε επαρκως εξ αρχης πελλετ ,αλλα οι σποροι οποτε ουτε αυτοι κοβονται εντελως εξ αρχης οπως ακουστηκε 


Αν τα πουλια τρωνε επαρκως pellet ναι παιρνουν επαρκως την απαραιτητη πρωτεινη  .Αλλο πρωτεινη που δεν αλλοιωνεται ευκολα και αλλο βιταμινες .Σε αλλο θεμα ειχα ζητησει απο τον Αλεξανδρο να κανει συγκεκριμενα ερωτηματα στην πτηνιατρο που του συστησε τα πελλετ ως την καλυτερη διαιτα για πουλια ,να του δικαιολογησει πως καποια θρεπτικα συστατικα οπως οι λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες ειδικα η βιτ Α και η βιτ Ε διατηρουνται μετα το ανοιγμα και για ποσο και δεν οξειδωνονται και κυριως πως δεν οξειδωνονται τα ω3 και ω6 λιπαρα οξεα των σπορων που εχουν θρυμματισθει στα πελλετ που χρησιμοποιει .Η φυση οχι τυχαια τοσο σε ξηρους καρπους ,οσο και σε σπορους ,εχει εξωτερικα σκοτεινα και αεροστεγη κελυφη να προστατευουν τα ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα τους απο την οξειδωση που υποκεινται στην επαφη τους με αερα και φως . Ειναι γνωστο επισης οτι εχουν θεμα με την θερμανση τους και κανενα πελλετ δεν γινεται αν δεν θερμανθουν τα υλικα .Ειχα ζητησει επισης τη γνωμη της πτηνιατρου για μεγαλες ευρωπαικες εταιριες αλλα και εκτος ευρωπης που η καθε μια υιοθετει δικια της αναλογια πρωτεινης λιπαρων στις διαιτες της και τελικα αν ολα αυτα γινονται με βαση επιστημονικα στοιχεια ,ποιες δεν τα τηρουν και ποιες τα τηρουν ; Τελικα στη ευρωπη μπορουμε να στηριζομαστε σε μια μονο εταιρια απο αμερικη; γιατι συμφωνα και με τον Αλεξανδρο οι ευρωπαικες ακομα και οι μεγαλες δεν αναγραφουν σαν βασικη υλη ,σπορους ,ξηρους καρπους ,φρουτα ,λαχανικα οργανικα οπως η harrison .Απαντηση δεν εχω παρει ακομα 


ας παμε τωρα στα προιοντα harrison να κανουμε μια διευκρινιση .Θα δουμε συχνα σε συσταση δικων της pellets να αναγραφονται αναμεσα στα βασικα συστατικα σογια και καλαμποκι 

Ground Soybeans, *Ground Yellow Corn

Οργανικα (βιολογικα ) μπορει να ειναι .... μεταλλαγμενα που αναγραφουν οτι δεν ειναι; ως γνωστο στην αμερικη και τα δυο προιοντα δεν καλλιεργουνται στην αρχεγονη ποικιλια τους αλλα στην μεταλλαγμενη .Μπορει τελικα τα μεταλλαγμενα να μην δημιουργουνε προβλημα (δεν το ξερω ) αλλα να μην μπερδευουμε τα οργανικης καλλιεργειας (χωρις λιπασματα και φυτοφαρμακα ) με τα μη μεταλλαγμενα  


ας παμε τωρα στην εξηγηση γιατι οι εταιριες θελουν να προωθουν τα πελλετ ενω εχουν και σπορους .Οι σποροι ειδικα καποιοι που δεν ειναι παγκοσμια καλλιεργησιμοι ,καθε χρονο εχουν διαφορετικη τιμη αναλογα με την αποδοση των χωριαφιων και αλλες καταστασεις που αλλαζουν την τιμη και διαθεσιμοτητα τους στο διεθνες χρηματιστηριο τροφιμων και αυτο κανει δυσκολο στις εταιριες για να κρατησουν την τιμη πανω κατω ιδια των προιοντων τους (και να μην υποστουν ζημιες στα κερδη ) να φερνουν ενα ισοζυγιο μεταξυ προμηθειας και διαθεσης μπαγιατικων σπορων (θα βρειτε σε site παγκοσμιων πωλησεων πρωτων υλων ακομα και απο το 2010 ... ) και μικρης αυξησης των τιμων ή μικρης μειωσης των κερδων .Η σογια ομως και το καλαμποκι ειναι σε υπερεπαρκεια παντου και ειδικα η μεταλλαγμενη και βρισκεται πια εδω και λιγα χρονια νομιμα ως μεταλλαγμενη και στη διατροφη των ευρωπαικων ζωων ,αλλα και των ανθρωπων απο φετος με εξαιρεση την ελλαδα και ενα νομιζω ακομα κρατος που αρνουμαστε και εχω πληροφοριες οτι θα πιεστουμε για το αντιθετο συντομα .Ετσι λοιπον τωρα που τα μεγαθηρια μπορουν να διαθεσουν μεταλλαγμενες πρωτες υλες σε αυτα τα δυο ειδη ,προτιμουν να προωθησουν την pelletοποιημενη διατροφη και δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι βλεπουμε ζυμαροκατασκευασματα και σε διαιτολογια αλλου ειδους πτηνων 


Δεν ειμαι εδω να απαγορεψω κανεναν να κανει τις επιλογες του ,αλλα να θετω στοιχεια και επιχειρηματα που για οσους τα αμφισβητουν το σωστο ειναι να δινονται και τα αντιστοιχα που τα ανατρεπουν .Ο τιτλος ενος πτηνιατρου (ουτε καν διατροφολογου  και μην ακουσω αντιρρηση γιατι αν ρωτησετε για ανθρωπινη διατροφη εμπειρο και καλο παθολογο θα καταλαβετε οτι ουτε εκεινος μαλλον δεν ξερει ,γιατι φοιτησε στην ιατρικη και οχι στο χαροκοπειο πανεπιστημιο διατροφολογος ) εχει κυρος οταν αναφερετε σε διατροφη ,οταν στηριζει επιστημονικα και οτι λεει .Αλλιως η υποθεση μαλλον θυμιζει τις διαφημισεις οδοντοπαστων και οδοντοβουρτσων με ερευνα οτι οι περισσοτεροι οδοντιατροι χρησιμοποιουν την ταδε οδοντοβουρτσα ... (που τους αφησε ως δειγμα ο γνωστος σε ολους μας σαν φυσιωγνωμια επισκεπτης με την τσαντουλα της ταδε φαρμακευτικης ... )

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δημητρη δεν εχω μιλησει εκτοτε με την πτηνιατρο. Θα προσπαθησω να σου δωσω εγω απαντησεις οσο μπορω που το χω ψαξει. Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι σου φαινεται τοσο περιεργο για το πως διατηρουνται. Εχουν ειδικες συσκευασιες που παιζει να κανουν καλυτερη δουλεια και απο τα φυσικα κελυφη. Επισης για να ειναι πληρως καλυμμενα τα πουλια υπαρχει σαφης οδηγια να μη χρησιμοποιουνται τα πελλετ μετα απο 6-8 βδομαδες. Δλδ εσυ ελαιολαδο δεν τρως; Tο ελαιολαδο περιεχει και ωμεγα λιπαρα και λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες Α,Ε,Κ. Μια χαρα ομως διατηρουνται στις συσκευασια τους. Εκτος και αν λιωνεις ελιες καθε μηνα...Επισης η ψυχρη εκθλιψη ειναι σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου επομενως δεν τιθεται ζητημα. 

Υπαρχουν Δημητρη και καναδυο ευρωπαικες αλλα δε μου ρχονται τωρα. Οσον αφορα τις διαφορες στις αναλογιες, εχει να κανει με τη διαδικασια που εχει καθε εταιρεια. Πες μου ομως και δυο μιγματα σπορων απο διαφορετικες εταιρειες που εχουν τις ιδιες αναλογιες. Βεβαια στις κροκετες μιλαμε για διαφορες της ταξης του 1-2%, ασημαντες δλδ. Και μην συγκρινεις μεταξυ ανομοιων προιοντων. Υπαρχουν αλλες κροκετες για την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης, αλλες για οταν ειναι νεα, αλλα για οταν ειναι ενηλικα. 

Αναφορικα με τους λογους που ισχυριζεσαι οτι οι εταιρειες προωθουν τα πελλετ, ισως να εχουν καποια βαση. Αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι το κοστος ερευνας, αναπτυξης και προωθησης που συνεπαγεται ενα νεο προιον οπως οι κροκετες αξιζει απο τη στιγμη που ηδη ελεγχεις απολυτα την αγορα με τα υπαρχοντα προιοντα σου. Και εφοσον οι κροκετες περιεχουν μονο ενα ποσοστο απο σογια και καλαμποκι και εξακολουθουν να βασιζονται και σε σπορους που δεν ελεγχονται απολυτα, κανει ενα τετοιο ενδεχομενο ακομα πιο απιθανο. Αλλα ακομα και να δεχτω το επιχειρημα σου, ουσιαστικα μου λες οτι τα μιγματα σπορων περιεχουν μπαγιατικους σπορους. Επομενως παλι ειναι ανωτερες οι κροκετες. Τελος θελω να προσθεσω κ γω οτι δεν υπαρχουν ερευνες που να δειχνουν οτι τα μεταλλαγμενα ειναι επικινδυνα για την υγεια. Το θεμα με τα μεταλλαγμενα ειναι αλλο-ειναι πολιτικο.

----------


## dennis skarmoutsos

ευχαριστώ πολυ απλα αυτο που με απασχολεί περησσοτερο και θα ήθελα και την βοηθεία και των δυο σας ειναι ακόμα και αν δεν γυρίσω σε πελλετς, ποσο τροφη να του βάζω πρωι βραδυ(αν πρεπει να έχω παντα μεσα τις ταιστρες και πότε να του δίνω τα λαχανικα και τα φρουτα) και το αντιστοιχο σε πελλετς αν γνωρίζει κανεις , αυτο είναι το πρωτο που με απασχολει??

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Μαριε ελπιζω να σου καλυψα την απορια σχετικα με τη διαφορα κροκετων-μπισκοτων. Προσωπικα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος. Οι κουτσουλιες του Ρικο ειναι καλυτερες απο ποτε. Ειναι σταθερα καλοσχηματισμενες και με καλο χρωμα (πανε εκεινα που αμα φαει λιγο παραπανω μπροκολο θα κανει διαρροια). Επισης και ο Ρικο φαινεται ευδιαθετος και ενεργητικος και νομιζω η πτερροροια που περασαμε τωρα το Σεπτεμβρη ηταν η πιο συντομη και ανωδυνη μεχρι τωρα. Τελος δεν εχει παρουσιαστει κανενα προβλημα στη φαση που περναμε με τα αυγουλακια. Ουτε δυστοκιες, τα αυγα ερχονται στην ωρα τους καθε 2 μερες, ειναι καλοσχηματισμενα.


Αλέξανδρε σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ ! Εσύ συνεχίζεις και δίνεις αυγό, χορταρικά & λαχανικά παράλληλα σωστά ? 
Καλέ πες την Η Ρίκο όχι ο Ρίκο , πλέον είναι μανούλα χαχαχαχα :Love0020:  :: 




> ...λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες Α,Ε,Κ.


Τώρα η αγαπημένη μας ομάδα και σαν βιταμίνη , χαχαχαχαχαχα  :: 




> ποσο τροφη να του βάζω πρωι βραδυ(αν πρεπει να έχω παντα μεσα τις ταιστρες και πότε να του δίνω τα λαχανικα και τα φρουτα)


Ένα κοκατιλ τρώει περίπου δύο κουταλιές της σούπας σπόρους καθημερινά - δε θυμάμαι σε πόσα gr αναλογεί ! 
Εγώ την τροφή την ανανεώνω καθημερινά πριν πάω να κοιμηθώ ώστε όταν θα ξυπνήσει το πρωί που εγώ μπορεί να κοιμάμαι να έχει καθαρό φαγητό ! 
Λαχανικά και χορταρικά δίνεις αν θες καθημερινά, μέρα παρα μέρα ... όποτε έχεις και σε βολεύει !  :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Χαχαχαχα, Μαριε μου ξεφευγει καμια φορα ακομα το "ο Ρικο"! Η Ρικο ειναι! Χαχαχαχαχα, τωρα το προσεξα το Α,Ε,Κ! 

Κατα τη διαρκεια της μεταβασης ειχα κοψει τα λαχανικα και αυγο. Αυγο δεν θα του ξαναδωσω. Λαχανικα θα αρχισω σταδιακα να του ξαναδινω, αλλα οχι πανω απο 20%.

Ντενη τα πελλετ ειναι 8-13% του βαρους τους. Χοντρικα ειναι περιπου μια κοφτη κουταλια της σουπας τη μερα.

----------


## ppprc

Λαχανικά και φρούτα όμως για να δίνεις καθημερινά πρέπει να είναι μαθημένα. Δεν μπορείς ας πούμε εκεί που του έδινες μια φορά την βδομάδα τώρα ξαφνικά να το κανείς καθημερινά. Αυτό πρέπει να γίνει σταδιακά!

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Το ελαιολαδο αποτελειται κατα κυριο λογο απο μονοακορεστα λιπαρα ,τα οποια δεν αλλοιωνονται τοσο ευκολα ,οπως επισης δεν μετατρεπονται ευκολα σε τρανς λιπαρα οπως τα πολυακορεστα ω3 και ω6 .Αν μαλιστα παρακολουθεις διεθνεις εξελιξεις στα διατροφολογικα ,θα εχεις ισως ακουσει οτι εχει αρχισει και απενεχοποιειται το αυγο ως αιτια χοληστερινης και τριγλυκεριδιων και ριχνονται οι ευθυνες στα υδρογωνομενα λιπη (πολυακορεστα ηδη επεξεργασμενα ) και στα πολυακορεστα που εχουν υποστει ισχυρη θερμικη επεξεργασια και αποτελουν μεγαλο μερος της συγχρονης διατροφης και ειδικα τα ω6 που υπαρχουν στα σπορελαια .Ας παμε στις βιταμινες του ελαιολαδου .Το ελαιολαδο για να μην χανει την αξια του πρεπει να ειναι σε σκουρο μπουκαλι και κλειστο μπουκαλ και επιπλεον αν κατι αλλοιωνεται απο αυτο ,ειναι απλα τα μορια λαδιου της επιφανειας του ,αφου δρουν μονωτικα στον αερα σε ολο το υπολοιπο λαδι που ειναι πιο κατω .Δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι πχ αν θελεις να διατηρησεις πελτε ντοματας αφου ανοιξει ,βαζεις απο πανω ελαιολαδο να του κλεινει τον αερα .Ανοιξε ενα πακετο γαριδακια ,κλεισε μετα το πακετο οπως κλεινεις τα πελλετ και πηγαινε μετα απο καμμια εβδομαδα (οχι  6 εως 8 ) να καταλαβεις τη διαφορα του ταγγισματος των φυτικων ελαιων .Ψυχρη εκθλιψη γινεται μονο στα πελλετ; πως γινεται η συσσωρευση των σπορων σε ενιαια κροκετα και μαλιστα μαζι με αλλες υγρες τροφες οπως λαχανικα ή φρουτα; 

οσο αφορα τις εταιριες που μου λες ,αν δρουν ολες βαση επιστημονικων στοιχειων χωρις δικες τους πρωτοβουλιες θα επρεπε για την ιδια εποχη να ειχαν ιδια συσταση σε σχεση πρωτεινης λιπους .Δεν εχουν τα ιδια .Επισης ποιος σου ειπε οτι ειμαι υπερ του οτι δινουν σωστα σε συσταση και σε φρεσκαδα μιγματα στα αλλα πουλια πχ στα καναρινια; μαλλον δεν διαβαζεις θεματα καναρινιων. Εγω εχω κριτικη σταση  ,παντα με επιχειρηματα ,σε καθε τι που δινεται για τροφη στα πουλια μας ! Δεν εθελοτυφλω ομως και ξερω οτι στο συνολο οσων εχουν πουλια στη ελλαδα ,η απολυτη κατα κρατος πλειοψηφια δινει οτι της σερβιρουν χωρις να ειναι υποψιασμενη  ( απλοι χομπιστες που δεν ξερουν απο διαδικτυα και φορουμ που δινουν το γνωστο μιγμα με μπολικα μπισκοτα και rape seed και εχουν μονιμα εγχρωμες μπισκοτοτροφες στην ταιστρα ) ή ειναι αλλα δεν εχει τετοιες ευαισθησιες να ασχοληθει περισσοτερο και αρκειται στην ευκολια της (αφου το τρωνε και ζουνε μια χαρα ειναι λεει σχεδον το συνολο των οργανωμενων και θα συνεχισει να λεει ... ) ή ειναι στιγνοι εμποροι πουλιων που δινουν στην κυριολεξια οτι να ναι αρκει να τους ειναι φθηνο (υπαρχουν και αυτοι κυριως εκτος συλλογων αλλα και εντος ) .Εγω ομως δεν κοιταω να ειμαι αρεστος και να λεω οτι μαζευει κοσμο και φιρμες στο φορουμ ,αλλα τον δρομο για την αληθεια που ισως να μην ειναι οτι λεω ,αλλα αν αναζητησει οτι λεω ,ισως βρει και την μεση λυση που μπορει να ειναι και σωστοτερη .Δεν ειμαι απολυτος 

Εισαι σιγουρος οτι η σογια και το καλαμποκαλευρο δεν ειναι η κυρια βαση των πελλετ; 

δες μεγαλης εταιριας

http://www.zupreem.com/products/nutblend

τα δυο πρωτα συστατικα .Αναρωτιεσαι γιατι μεταξυ τοσων αλευρων , επιλεγουν παντα και καλαμποκι αν οχι κυριως καλαμποκι; 


Εγω θα σας πω δοκιμαστε και κροκετες στα πουλια σας ,αλλα απαιτειστε την ποιοτητα τους ,την ποιοτητα των σπορων των εταιριων ,δωστε συμπληρωματικα κροκετες και οχι σαν βασικη διατροφη ,γιατι αλλιως θα ερθει η ωρα που θα τρωτε και σεις μονο κροκετες ...

----------


## jk21

και για να δωσουμε και μια βοηθεια στο Ντενη  ,στη χωρα μας θα βρεις εκτος απο τα harrisons οπου υπαρχουν  και τα nutribird της versele και τα psittacus  .Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν πια τα zupreem που ειχα σαν παραδειγμα πιο πανω και στο εξωτερικο ειναι γνωστα (παρολα αυτα με μπολικη σογια και καλαμποκακι ... )

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν αναγραφει τα ποσοστα απο καλαμποκι και σογια. Εστειλα μειλ στη Harrison's να μου στειλει αναλυτικα τα ποσοστα που χρησιμοποιει. Μολις μου απαντησουν θα σας ενημερωσω.

Μου φαινεται υπερβολικο οτι θα οξειδωθουν λιπαρα, βιταμινες με το να το ανοιγεις το σακουλακι 10 δευτερολεπτα τη μερα. Ακομα και να αλλοιωνονται ομως ως ενα βαθμο, καθε επιλογη εχει τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα της. Δεν ισχυριζομαι οτι τα πελλετ ειναι καποιου ειδους πανακεια. Κατα τη γνωμη μου ομως τα θετικα που προσφερουν υπερτερουν μακραν τα θετικα απο καποιο αλλο σχημα 
διατροφης.

Οσον αφορα το τελευταιο σχολιο....Δημητρης ο προφητης ::

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Zupreem δεν υπαρχουν. Υπαρχουν και τα care+ της Beaphar.

----------


## dennis skarmoutsos

ευχαριστώ πολυ για την βοήθεια σας!!

----------


## ioanniz

Παιδια πεταγομαι κι εγω απο το πουθενα, επειδη ξεκινησα στα παρολετακια μου τα πελλετ της harrison's, μπηκα λιγο στον κοπο να μεταφρασω τα συστατικα της γιατι μια περιεργεια την ειχα  :Happy: 

Κεχρί
Κριθάρι
Καλαμπόκι
Ψημενη Σόγια
φιστίκι
Ηλίανθος Kernels
Αρακάς
Φακές
Ψημένο πλιγούρι βρώμης
Καστανό ρύζι
Chia
Αλφάλφα
Μπεντονίτης
φαιοφύκη
αλατι
Άλγη
ρετινόλη (Βιταμινη Α)
Θειαμίνη (Βιταμινη Β1)
Ριβοφλαβίνη (Βιταμινη Β2)
Νιασινη (Βιταμινη Β3)
Παντοθενικό οξυ (Βιταμινη Β5)
πυριδοξίνη (Bιταμινη Β6)
βιοτίνη (Βιταμίνη Β7)
Φυλλικό οξύ (Βιταμίνη Β9)
κυανοκοβαλαμίνη (Βιταμίνη Β12)
χοληκαλσιφερόλη (Βιταμινη D3)
μεικτές τοκοφερολες (Βιταμινη Ε)
α-Τοκοφερόλη (Βιταμίνη E)
ψευδάργυρος
μαγγάνιο
χαλκος
Σελενίτης
Ανθρακικό ασβέστιο
Ηλιέλαιo

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιάννη μπράβο και ευχαριστούμε , έχει όντως πολύ πλούσια και θρεπτική σύσταση !!  :Embarrassment: 
Ποια μεζούρα δίνεις στα parrotlet ?

----------


## ioanniz

Βαζω 2 κουταλιες της σουπας στο καθένα, συν μπολακι με λαχανικα αλλα ειμαι σε φαση ακομα  που παρακολουθώ ποσο τρωνε (ζυγαριες κλπ κλπ)....

Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιάννη σε τόσο μικρό είδος παπαγάλων όπως είναι τα παροτλετ, καλό θα ήταν να μην λείπουν και οι σπόροι από τη διατροφή τους!

----------


## ioanniz

Πολυ μπερδεμα, τι προτεινεις ; Μια κ.σ. και για τα δυο δεν ειναι καλα ή ισως ενα κομματακι μιλλετ

Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Προσωπικά, αυτό που ακολουθώ και με τα κοκατίλ είναι 1,5-2 (επειδή είναι πιο μεγαλόσωμα), κ. σούπας σπόρους + λαχανικά/ αυγό και από 1 κουταλιά του γλυκού στο καθένα πέλλετ.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Η αλλη αποψη την οποια συμμεριζεται και η δικια μου πτηνιατρος ειναι οτι δεν κανει να αναμιγνυεις τα πελλετ με αλλες τροφες γιατι χαλαει η ισορροπια των θρεπτικων συστατικων που παιρνει. Το πολυ δλδ ενα 20% λαχανικα-φρουτα. Βγαλε ακρη τωρα...Νομιζω καλο ειναι να κανεις δοκιμες και να δεις τι ταιριαζει καλυτερα στο κοκατιλ σου. Επισης το ιδανικο ειναι να βρεις καποια πτηνιατρο που εμπιστευεσαι και να το παρακολουθει και οτι αλλαγες κανεις να ειναι σε συνεννοηση μαζι της.

----------

